# middle of the road scroll saw



## pixy (3 Feb 2008)

Hi there i have been recermended to buy a delter ss250 scroll saw or a seares crafstman scroll saw both of wich you cant buy in this country.Can anyone advise me on a middle of the road scroll saw with quick blade change and low vibration. I would love a diamond saw but funds wo'nt stretch that far at the moment.


----------



## Brucio (5 Feb 2008)

One or two of us have a SIP scrollsaw (16" throat).
Costs about £70 from D & M tools. It takes both pinned and pinless blades, variable speed, and mine just sits on the bench without any vibration.
Very easy to use-I recommend it.
Bruce


----------



## Taffy Turner (7 Feb 2008)

I have an Axminster AWFS 18 which I am very happy with.

Details can be found on the Axminster website.

Gary


----------

